# Hello - got Clomid at last!



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi - I've been on and off these boards for ages - I had unexplained infertility, but fortunately, after my last m/c I had loads more blood tests which showed I wasn't ovulating and I have managed to get my mitts on Clomid via my GP (I had been told to expect a lengthy wait to see a consultant to be prescribed).  

Should start at 50g perhaps next week so feeling a bit nervous.  

Looking forward to posting more and getting to know you all....

Alison


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Alison,
I am on my 3rd day of taking clomid and medipur, so far I haven't really noticed any side effect. I left my keys in the front door when I left home yesterday though......  
Good luck with it all!


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks - frankly I couldn't believe that I'd been allowed to leave the surgery with the prescription  

- I kept thinking my (nice) GP would call me back "we've made a mistake, there's nothing wrong with you, you just need to relax and let nature take its course."


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome girls! 

Just wanted to say  .  The Clomid girls are wonderful and very helpful.  Looking forward to getting to know you both  

xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcom girls!










XX


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

That's good news, I hope you get a   soon  

We may even be Clomid twins...I'll be starting my first course when AF arrives, she's due next Wednesday  

Good luck


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

I there

Welcome!  I'm on my 2nd month of clomid and I'm taking 100mg a day.  I was really excited during my first month, but I haven't had those feelings this cycle.  I think last month I worked myself up into thinking that if it was going to work, it'll happen straight away.  From reading what has happened to others, I know now this is a rubbish view - it can happen at any time!

Some of the side effects I have had range from insomnia, irritableness, a vague feeling, hot flushes, unhappiness and a feeling of not being able to cope.  On the flip side, I've had "high" periods where I've felt really happy and I've developed a sudden urge to be very houseproud!  OK, this last one may not be a side effect, but it's certainly not something I've been overly concerned with before.  I've noticed you've asked a question about the effect that clomid might have on work.  My job is also stressful and to be honest I have noticed the difference at work.  I've dealt with it by avoiding stressful meetings during the first week, and by walking away from conflict.  If telephone conversations get too much then I have made excuses about needing to leave for a meeting.  It hasn't been too mad though!

Good luck with it!


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Arabella - thanks for that advice re. walking away etc - yes, I've a board meeting I can't avoid but I would rather make an excuse and leave than sit there as a red mist descends....


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

loubie37 said:


> That's good news, I hope you get a  soon
> 
> We may even be Clomid twins...I'll be starting my first course when AF arrives, she's due next Wednesday
> 
> Good luck


Yes, we may well be (I'm late but not pg) so I must be due in the next few days....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Just wanted to say good luck on the Clomid & sending you lots of positive vibes 

I think alot of us take Clomid at night (I take at bedtime) as this can help avoid some of the side effects as sleep through most of them ! I've only experienced one day each cycle where I've been  &  ...in fact on this, my 3rd cycle, I only felt  for half a day....I have experienced bloatedness around ovulation/AF but I've always had this, even before Clomid & bad ovulation pain...but yet again I had this every month before Clomid too....I think the Clomid has just exacerbated the symptoms I already experienced.

Some ladies may have several of the side effects, whilst others don't suffer from any...we're all different afterall...and each month can vary for each of us too.

Sorry to hear of your m/c's...I've had a couple of early m/c's this year so can understand how you feel..but fingers crossed there'll be some positive news for you soon 

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Minxy - to be honest I just feel so relieved that they have managed to find a problem! 
- I am very grateful to the pre pregnancy unit at my hospital who will see women and test them with less than 3 m/c.  They have been very thorough and although the suspected ectopic (last one) was traumatic, at least I have been reassured that my tubes are clear! 

Best wishes

Alison


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi and wish you the best of luck  

Minky79


----------

